# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Nizzan raitiotiet

## Lauri Räty

Lisäsin kotisivuilleni kuvia Nizzan raitioteiltä. Kuvat löytyvät osoitteesta http://lauri.1g.fi/joukkoliikenne/raitiovaunut/nizza/.

----------


## vristo

Kyllä on äärimmaisen tyylikästä; sekä Laurin kuvat että itse Nizzan raitiotie.

----------

